# 6 month old "butthead" stage



## Chantald (Jul 23, 2013)

So Thor is just on the cusp of entering being 6 months old, and I have read several time on here that it's not uncommon for them to go through a bossy butthead stage at that age haha (still love that choice of words, seen it a few times now). 

Well, in the past week it would appear my pup thought it would be great to start acting like a butthead. He is pushing boundaries to see what he can get away with, getting pushier with demands for attention, and doing a lot more getting into things he shouldn't be. It almost seems like he woke up one morning and thought it would be hilarious to just act like a jerk  (he's a loveable jerk though). 

Any tips on how to make it through this period while still keeping my sanity intact?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## skier16 (Feb 21, 2013)

mine is almost 9 months and in the last 2 weeks she has started to be extremely mouthy and is choosing to not listen a lot.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

enforce the rules and behaviors you want. Don't let him get away with anything. Heavy NILIF. Once they realize the jerk moves don't work, they usually stop pushing the buttons so heavily. All my dogs tried the butthead thing out, learned in hours to a couple days depending on the dog that acting like a terror will get them nothing they actually want.


----------



## loveformygermanshepherd (Aug 16, 2013)

KZoppa said:


> enforce the rules and behaviors you want. Don't let him get away with anything. Heavy NILIF. Once they realize the jerk moves don't work, they usually stop pushing the buttons so heavily. All my dogs tried the butthead thing out, learned in hours to a couple days depending on the dog that acting like a terror will get them nothing they actually want.


Maxx is almost to 6 months and he has started too. I just make sure that I correct the unwanted behaviors and not let him get away with anything! I have really only started the NILIF and it has helped him and I a ton!! And I'm sure I'm in for more fun time too. Lol And there are days that I have to take a timeout to keep my sanity already. Ha
Good luck  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Springbrz (Aug 13, 2013)

Chantald said:


> So Thor is just on the cusp of entering being 6 months old, and I have read several time on here that it's not uncommon for them to go through a bossy butthead stage at that age haha (still love that choice of words, seen it a few times now).
> 
> Well, in the past week it would appear my pup thought it would be great to start acting like a butthead. He is pushing boundaries to see what he can get away with, getting pushier with demands for attention, and doing a lot more getting into things he shouldn't be. It almost seems like he woke up one morning and thought it would be hilarious to just act like a jerk  (he's a loveable jerk though).
> 
> ...


 A good bottle of wine or 2. Seriously, patience and enforcing the rules.
I survived the pushy stage. Now I'm in the scaredy butt stage.


----------



## Chantald (Jul 23, 2013)

Springbrz said:


> A good bottle of wine or 2. Seriously, patience and enforcing the rules.
> I survived the pushy stage. Now I'm in the scaredy butt stage.


I do like wine! Good call! 

I'm guilty of only half implementing NILIF. While I make him work for the bulk of stuff, I realized I often allow him to initiate attention and play. Will definitely have to tighten up on that and have a chat with the DH about it as well. I genuinely think he is trying to monopolize my attention, and in the times he doesn't get it, he does things he knows aren't allowed because even negative attention is attention. 

Just had an ah ha moment there 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AugustGSD (Mar 29, 2013)

I am so glad that my dog is now entering into the calm/scaredy phase. The butt-head phase was a serious pain. However, one of my favorite things I did to teach him I'm the boss was to hand feed him dinner one kibble at a time (he had to go into a sit with eyes on me before he got every piece). It took forever to feed him, but he quickly changed his attitude when I did this.


----------



## Chantald (Jul 23, 2013)

AugustGSD said:


> I am so glad that my dog is now entering into the calm/scaredy phase. The butt-head phase was a serious pain. However, one of my favorite things I did to teach him I'm the boss was to hand feed him dinner one kibble at a time (he had to go into a sit with eyes on me before he got every piece). It took forever to feed him, but he quickly changed his attitude when I did this.


That's a great suggestion! I think I will try that!  I'm also trying really hard to ignore him when he initiates affection haha, lets see how this goes.

This morning I woke up to this:







First time he has ever chewed up his dog bed. I just thought "how fitting since I posted about this last night". 

Such a brat  that bottle of wine sounds much more tempting now! Is it bad that its only 8 am and I'm thinking this? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

don't put anything in his crate with him that he can demolish.


----------



## AugustGSD (Mar 29, 2013)

Chantald said:


> That's a great suggestion! I think I will try that!  I'm also trying really hard to ignore him when he initiates affection haha, lets see how this goes.
> 
> This morning I woke up to this:
> View attachment 126905
> ...


My dog started to tear his up during this stage too, so I removed the bedding and it hasn't been back since. Your pup ate his bed, so now he'll have to lie without it. They need to earn their beds, otherwise they'll keep going with this destructive behavior.


----------



## Chantald (Jul 23, 2013)

AugustGSD said:


> My dog started to tear his up during this stage too, so I removed the bedding and it hasn't been back since. Your pup ate his bed, so now he'll have to lie without it. They need to earn their beds, otherwise they'll keep going with this destructive behavior.


Yeah he was always really good with his bed, so I was really surprised haha. Definitely wont be getting him another bed until I feel he has earned it though. What would you use as a litmus test to know he's ready for another bed without destroying it? From now on, just the kong when in the crate lol.

He also goes nuts over anything fabric (his dog bed was a thick canvas type material that wasn't nearly as appealing to chew on) so clothing, bedding, area rugs, bath mats, towels etc... are never safe. Any tips on that? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Chantald said:


> He also goes nuts over anything fabric (his dog bed was a thick canvas type material that wasn't nearly as appealing to chew on) so clothing, bedding, area rugs, bath mats, towels etc... are never safe. Any tips on that?
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


More exercise, real chew toys, training and crating. Sorry, can't get around this.


----------



## sarasigman2000 (Oct 26, 2013)

I am a new gsd/lab mix owner, he is 4 mo. What is NILIF? I think he is entering the butthead stage early...


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

sarasigman2000 said:


> I am a new gsd/lab mix owner, he is 4 mo. What is NILIF? I think he is entering the butthead stage early...


 
NILIF = Nothing In Life Is Free which is defined as the dog EARNS everything. You want the treat? You work for it. You want the toy? You work for it. Privileges are earned.


----------



## E.Hatch (Sep 24, 2013)

Vinyl dog floor protection pads- Primo Pads


----------



## Chantald (Jul 23, 2013)

We need to do another trip to the pet store to replace his wubba kong since he's just about chewed that to shreds (it's his favourite) so will look at what other toys are there and buy him some extra stuff. 

We also do at least two walks a day, plus loads of play, regular puppy play dates, as well as a bunch of off leash time at our community baseball diamond. I have the benefit of being home with him all day. We also do regular training sessions throughout the day to work his mind. We start a training class in mid November which I think will help immensely, and after that, I would love to maybe get into some sort of sport with him. That may be a better outlet for his energy I'm thinking 

At this point with fabric, I'm doing management. No folding laundry around the dog, bathroom and bedroom doors kept closed, throw blankets put away when not in use, etc... 

Also, those primo pads look great. Will show them to the hubby to see what he thinks, anyone who has experience with them, I would love to hear your opinions!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## E.Hatch (Sep 24, 2013)

We really like our Primopad, fits perfectly in the crate and comes with zip ties (that have releases) to attach it to the wire crate if you'd like. Pads firm but def enough cushion. We got it because Eugene chewed his bed and then would move whatever towels, blankets etc we would lay down and sleep on the cool plastic. He seems to love the pad! Good luck!


----------



## Chantald (Jul 23, 2013)

E.Hatch said:


> We really like our Primopad, fits perfectly in the crate and comes with zip ties (that have releases) to attach it to the wire crate if you'd like. Pads firm but def enough cushion. We got it because Eugene chewed his bed and then would move whatever towels, blankets etc we would lay down and sleep on the cool plastic. He seems to love the pad! Good luck!


Awesome! Thor also tends to like to lay on cool surfaces, and during day time naps will often opt for the tile floor rather than his bed, so this may be the perfect option!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Springbrz (Aug 13, 2013)

Chantald said:


> That's a great suggestion! I think I will try that!  I'm also trying really hard to ignore him when he initiates affection haha, lets see how this goes.
> 
> This morning I woke up to this:
> View attachment 126905
> ...


Hahaha...honey it's 5 o'clock somewhere. I was on the phone earlier and in like 30 seconds my girl ate a hole in the area rug she was lying on. It's also the area rug that keeps her off the kitchen floor she is terrified of (go figure). I knew it was time for a walk and training session. 
Hang in there...they are only puppies for just so long (ok...so that's my story and I'm sticking with it...lol! ).


----------



## Chantald (Jul 23, 2013)

Springbrz said:


> Hahaha...honey it's 5 o'clock somewhere. I was on the phone earlier and in like 30 seconds my girl ate a hole in the area rug she was lying on. It's also the area rug that keeps her off the kitchen floor she is terrified of (go figure). I knew it was time for a walk and training session.
> Hang in there...they are only puppies for just so long (ok...so that's my story and I'm sticking with it...lol! ).


Hahaha! They really are too funny sometimes!  the fabric thing just kills me sometimes, the other day we were out in the backyard, and well once fall hits, I throw on a toque and practically live in it until spring. So I'm trying to get him to come back inside, and he decides instead that he wants to play keep away. I crouch down and call him over to me, and he runs over to me, jumps up on my shoulders and grabs the toque off my head, and then bolts around like a whack job with it playing keep away with that! Total "what the heck just happened here?" moment haha!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Springbrz (Aug 13, 2013)

Chantald said:


> Hahaha! They really are too funny sometimes!  the fabric thing just kills me sometimes, the other day we were out in the backyard, and well once fall hits, I throw on a toque and practically live in it until spring. So I'm trying to get him to come back inside, and he decides instead that he wants to play keep away. I crouch down and call him over to me, and he runs over to me, jumps up on my shoulders and grabs the toque off my head, and then bolts around like a whack job with it playing keep away with that! Total "what the heck just happened here?" moment haha!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


 Yup... Hubby thought Ziva was begging for his food so he told her...NO... and he pushed her nose away from his food. As he was telling her "Good Girl" as she moved away and he thought she was going to sit she stole his napkin and ran off with it  She could care less about your food it's the napkin that is primo. She will knock you down for a napkin to tear apart and make spit-balls with...lol! Characters they are


----------



## Chantald (Jul 23, 2013)

Springbrz said:


> Yup... Hubby thought Ziva was begging for his food so he told her...NO... and he pushed her nose away from his food. As he was telling her "Good Girl" as she moved away and he thought she was going to sit she stole his napkin and ran off with it  She could care less about your food it's the napkin that is primo. She will knock you down for a napkin to tear apart and make spit-balls with...lol! Characters they are


Haha yeah, toilet paper is a big one for Thor! If I leave the bathroom door open, he likes to unroll the entire roll and take off running with it through the house. Paper towel rolls are also super fun to chew apparently 









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Springbrz (Aug 13, 2013)

Chantald said:


> Haha yeah, toilet paper is a big one for Thor! If I leave the bathroom door open, he likes to unroll the entire roll and take off running with it through the house. Paper towel rolls are also super fun to chew apparently
> View attachment 127153
> 
> 
> ...


:rofl: When did you sneak in and take pictures at my house. I have pictures just like that. Gotta love our "kids" even if they are Buttheads sometimes.


----------



## Chantald (Jul 23, 2013)

Springbrz said:


> :rofl: When did you sneak in and take pictures at my house. I have pictures just like that. Gotta love our "kids" even if they are Buttheads sometimes.


Glad to hear I'm not the only one who's first instinct is to grab the camera and snap pictures when butthead behaviour occurs haha! And I'm sure some day, I will reminisce about these times with fondness 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AugustGSD (Mar 29, 2013)

Chantald said:


> Yeah he was always really good with his bed, so I was really surprised haha. Definitely wont be getting him another bed until I feel he has earned it though. What would you use as a litmus test to know he's ready for another bed without destroying it? From now on, just the kong when in the crate lol.
> 
> He also goes nuts over anything fabric (his dog bed was a thick canvas type material that wasn't nearly as appealing to chew on) so clothing, bedding, area rugs, bath mats, towels etc... are never safe. Any tips on that?
> 
> ...


August's asleep right now with his Kong and Nylabone. 

Nothing is ever truly safe around a dog, lol!! I don't know what's a good test to see if they are ready. Personally, I noticed that as my dog got closer to a year in age he started to calm down a lot, and was more inclined to please again. I think it just depends on the dog. 

I have no plans to buy him bedding, as he seems okay without it. I know he's not ready for another one yet though because he does still try to chew on my sofa (he has one back cushion in particular that he's fond of, so I might try to put something on it to discourage him). August will still chew on clothes if he has access to them, so I try to keep those put away. He's still earning his rights in the house. I've read that aluminum foil can discourage them, but I'm not too inclined to believe it (let alone try it and my dog accidentally ingest it). I used to put him in the bathroom, which he hated when I would catch him on my furniture ( he would jump from chair to chair). I set a timer for two minutes, and if I have to wait longer for him to calm down, I wait. You just have to find something that will work for you. I may have to go back to this myself.

A dog is a dog, and even the best trained ones will slip back into butt-head ways every now and then.


----------



## AugustGSD (Mar 29, 2013)

sarasigman2000 said:


> I am a new gsd/lab mix owner, he is 4 mo. What is NILIF? I think he is entering the butthead stage early...


Nope, right on time. Its a long stage, but its a pretty important one too. Its really the one time I think you get to show the dog who is in charge, because this is when they really test you.


----------



## AugustGSD (Mar 29, 2013)

Springbrz said:


> Yup... Hubby thought Ziva was begging for his food so he told her...NO... and he pushed her nose away from his food. As he was telling her "Good Girl" as she moved away and he thought she was going to sit she stole his napkin and ran off with it  She could care less about your food it's the napkin that is primo. She will knock you down for a napkin to tear apart and make spit-balls with...lol! Characters they are


I was running a bit behind schedule one morning and decided to just have a Pop-Tart (yes, I know they are bad) while letting August out to go to the bathroom (after he'd just eaten his lovely salmon breakfast). He does his business and then tries to steal my Pop-Tart!

Thor and August should never meet, August loves toilet paper too. He especially loves paper towels though. Once I just gave in and gave him a roll. You know its wrong, but its also too funny to watch.


----------



## Chantald (Jul 23, 2013)

AugustGSD said:


> I was running a bit behind schedule one morning and decided to just have a Pop-Tart (yes, I know they are bad) while letting August out to go to the bathroom (after he'd just eaten his lovely salmon breakfast). He does his business and then tries to steal my Pop-Tart!
> 
> Thor and August should never meet, August loves toilet paper too. He especially loves paper towels though. Once I just gave in and gave him a roll. You know its wrong, but its also too funny to watch.


They're just too funny, eh? And yes, you're right, they can't be trusted 

I'm more inclined to hold off on a new bed myself and just wait until he seems a bit calmer. Surprisingly, he's quite good with my furniture, though he is never left unsupervised for longer than a few minutes, or he's in his crate. Although the primo pads look quite good, so maybe that's worth a try, and when he reaches the day that he can sleep outside of his crate, we'll give a bed a real try! The dear hubby thinks we should get a new bed right away, but as the person who cleans up the messes I put my foot down haha. 

I'm also imagining unleashing our beasts on a big bag of toilet paper rolls, what a nightmare 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

